
Ask HN: What are some concrete examples of companies blockchains make possible? - arikr
What might be possible?
======
uvatbc
Storj maybe?

PS: 10 hours in, this question was still unanswered. I know it's the weekend,
but my first thought was: Common wisdom seems to think there is no concrete
example.

------
kamphey
Here are some answers, If by companies you mean industries. That is, a type of
company that only exist if blockchain exists.

Because cryptocurrency exists because of blockchain, then bitcoin Mining and
Ether mining companies exist due to blockchain.

ICO marketing and engineering.

------
farseer
Bunch of software sweat shops I know offer ICO launch services including white
paper writing, app/client development and a complete marketing and shill
package

~~~
hodl
They are selling the shovel making machines to the shovel sellers.

